# Hail Call Smalls!



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Smalls about time to come out of your shell for Terps hoops.

DJ-Straw, Gist, Jones...and who's that Donald Igewbuike? I thought use used to kick for the vikes? check his birth certificate.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Come out of my shell? FEAR THE TURTLE!!! The St. Johns game the other night was laughable. I hope this is the year we return to national prominance since we have a lineup that can compete. This is about the only time of the year I wish I had cable since you don't catch alot of college b-ball with the rabbit ears.



dleier said:


> and who's that Donald Igewbuike? I thought use used to kick for the vikes? check his birth certificate.


Never kicked for the vikes...but he may have been pitching in the Little League World Series a year or two ago!

ROCK...CHOKE. (cough, cough)


----------

